# Callebaut vs Barima



## margot123 (May 11, 2016)

Really need a hand here.

Have you ever used Barima chocolate?

Whats your oppinion?

thank you.


----------



## fablesable (Oct 11, 2014)

Heya @Margot123 I wish to welcome you to Cheftalk, although a little belatedly.

Barima chocolate is from a great amalgamated company called Barry Callebaut. It is a high quality chocolate couverture made by a Dutch-Belgian called Luijckx Chocoladen that was bought by Barry Callebaut in 2003. The couverture gets its name from its origins by the Barima river in Venezuela. Barima is a great tasting couverture that is a little like Callebaut in it's flavour profile with a hint of richness that Callebaut is lacking. It is easy to work with and I would recommend it more for using in baking than for chocolates themselves.

What were you thinking of using them for?


----------

